# 4x8



## mark olmstead (Jul 12, 2012)

just thinking about if this is the size for me . limited on space in the garage with 2 vehicles inside. tight fit it would make but if i had to open the back door this would be very close to the board . any small size ? like to stay with HO size if i could.also looking at bachmann starter track layout. e-z stell alloy greatest track pack. what do u think? thanks for your help.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Check out some of the canned layouts on the Thor site (crazy menu structure, but lots of layouts), and check out the AnyRail track layout software ... you can download a starter version (50 pieces of track) for free.

http://www.thortrains.net/poorhox.html
http://www.thortrains.net/4holayx.html

www.anyrail.com

Regards,

TJ


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

If you want to go with EZ-Track, get the nickel silver with gray roadbed. It costs a little more, but the track is much better and it won't rust like the steel track will.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

My 4x8 im working on I'm using Bachmann ez track
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=11470

You will need at least 2 extra feet on each side to move around


----------



## ICRR Junkie (Aug 21, 2012)

I have found that Atlas has a good software program to create your own layouts, and best of all its free. I has several add-ons to download like I belive you can choose your scale, and some buliding footprints to add the the package.

http://www.atlasrr.com/righttrack.htm


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok 4x8s are ok but what some people dont understand is you still need room to walk around the 4x8. I do not know how much room you have to work with but here is a suggestion that may or may not work for you.

I personally think you can get a better mainline run with something else like the "heart of georgia" layout. This is honestly a better style beginner layout. Takes up roughly the same footprint that a 4x8 would eat up and you can get more out of a layout like this.
This is basically a 4x8 sheet of plywood thats cut up using common sense.

http://home.comcast.net/~scottgperry/HOGpix/Board Cut Diagram.jpg
http://home.comcast.net/~scottgperry/site/?/page/Heart_of_Georgia_Beginner's_Train_Layout/
http://home.comcast.net/~scottgperry/HOGpix/Better Starter Layout 419 Large.jpg

Modelrailroader magazine recently did a few 4x8 builds, One is called the Virginian i believe, check this one out, it has a coal mine, a small yard and a few other neat features.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If you don't have any trains yet did you think about N scale?

You can fit a whole lot more on a 4x8 with N.

That is if you can work with the smaller gauge.

Something to think about.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Check out some of the canned layouts on the Thor site (crazy menu structure, but lots of layouts),
> 
> http://www.thortrains.net/poorhox.html
> http://www.thortrains.net/4holayx.html
> ...


You're right abouth the menu structure!
It does have a lot of designs too, I've got a few new ideas cooking :thumbsup:

I quite like this section too
"Outfoxing the Missus"
http://www.thortrains.net/hideit.html

:laugh::laugh::laugh: We can all relate to that I think (except maybe NIMT *shakes fist*)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It seems like the OP asks, but hardly ever answers back?:dunno:


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Valid point Ed, I've seen questions asked here and on many other forums. Answers given and no reply. Spammers?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

JackC said:


> Valid point Ed, I've seen questions asked here and on many other forums. Answers given and no reply. Spammers?


I don't think this guy is, I don't know why someone asks something then never replies back?

He has asked in other posts also and never said anything in return.

Maybe he is bashful?


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I always get a kick when the guy gets a answer then argues that it's wrong.:laugh:


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

You cant fix stupid:thumbsup:


----------

